# Spray Painting Headlights



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

My stock 1997 200SX (base...) needs some spicing up. So I figure spraypainting the housing of the head lights would be sick. A lot of Honda Civics do this and it turns out hella awesome. Now I dont' really know the structure of the 200, so could someone tell me if its possible? Would it even make a difference? Also, could somone post directions on how to take off the head lights? And even front grille for that matter? I've tried and tried, and can figure out the damn clip system. Help? thanks

Edit: Full Headlights are relatively cheap right? Can someone explain to me what exactly "Altezza" style is? I've searched, and there are none for a 200sx. But any part for a sentra of the same year should fit a 200sx right? I might just start looking at Sentra sites instead of looking for 200sx parts...

Another Edit: http://www.matrixracing.com/BI7767Details.htm would these fit my car? I really hope so, these are like my dream style lights. I'm curious about the price tho, other headlamps I see are only like 40 bucks, these are 200...do they include bulbs and everything? What is the difference between Halo and HID and White Light? Thanks.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Targatheory said:


> http://www.matrixracing.com/BI7767Details.htm would these fit my car?


No they won't fit, unless you do some major body work, my advice, http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/products/b14_sheads.html, same style, just made for your car, kinda expensive but from what I hear they are worth it. might get them myself if I get some money together this summer after all my body work. Hope this helps


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

I'm sorry, that was the wrong link, these are the ones I think would be the best for me. Even tho they're so freakin expensive... http://www.matrixracing.com/BI3208Details.htm

and these are rear lights i want, anyone know if they have these in black? http://www.altezzawarehouse.com/Nissan_200sx_9597PHL1.html


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

Ya those liuspeed lights arent' as cool as the ones i posted i think. And they''re more expensive too. I have so many questions I'd like to ask any of you in person, maybe you could AIM me at Rolla900?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

You get what you pay for. And I dont think those look better than LIU's.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

You may think they look better than liu's but I gurantee they won't perform better, my brother has a similar halo configuration on his civic (yeah, I know) if it weren't for the bright bulbs they would be dimmer than stock, they barely brighter if not just as bright as the stock. Also, with the halos, be prepared to do some fabricating for the install. And yes those tail lights do come in black, check ebay for them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dont get me started on halos vs crystals... ive done research after reasearch about lighting output best one etc etc etc.

to be perfectly frank the halos do look nice.. get them if you want but be blinding everyone that is on the oncoming traffic and have little light output in front of you. Also go ahead and get them if you just dont drive at night or just dont care about other oncoming traffic... looks is about all that it is good for nothing else. If you want milder looks and more lighting performance with less glare get the black headlights from my site.. works great and lights up the road plenty with minimal glare.

if you are die hard set on the halos but want performance check out my car domain site at www.cardomain.com/id/liuspeed page 5 .. that is how you can make peformance out of the halo headlight while keeping the style.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I had the Halos as Matrix on my last car. They are really cheaply made and do give really bad lighting. I agree tht the look of them is really cool, but they took modifactions to install and stuff. Cutting and wiring a new harness, drilling holes, CUTTING pieces off of your radiator support... Just not worth it. Liu's lights are top notch. And no, those tails will not fit. Tails are one of the few parts that are not Sentra/200sx Tradable.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hapo foglights, dont gotta worry abooot lighty output, get all the cosmetic benefit, just keep em aimed at the ground


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

be different and get liu's Exalta One-Piece Headlights. :thumbup: 

And your tail lights, you can go get some red transparent tape and put it over the orange like I did. It looks great, here's a picture.


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

Yea, I most definetly like the one piece lights better...but they dont' fit the 200SX? Or maybe you guys can post the one's you're talking about.


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

To AZNBoiBryant. I really like the way those back lights look. They're not like that on my 200SX. Did those come stock with your car? Or did you order them, could you tell me where if you did? Thanks


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Those lights come stock on the 98's.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

AznBoiBryant said:


> be different and get liu's Exalta One-Piece Headlights. :thumbup:


Mmmm... Yummy.


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

sooo no matter what if you get the halo headlights, you DO have to mod ur car for them to fit....? i saw some on ebay that said no modifications required, they're made for plug and play application. also what if you put some bulbs like silverstars or something like that in them, that wouldn't help with the light? i love the way the halos look, but i duno if it is worth having to start cutting parts off the radiator for that. heres the link for those lights i found on ebay.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33710&item=7976755664&rd=1 










but the thing is, i've taken one of my headlights completely out(i broke the mount lol) and i don't recall seeing those mounting brace things that are on the halos, and i've yet to find a pair of them online that don't have those braces. but actually when i look on lius site, his even have that, so basically they look the exact same as far as having those braces, now i could be wrong but i just don't remember if mine had those on there so i guess this question is directed right at Liu... your lights, B14 JDM CRYSTAL CLEAR HEADLIGHTS, do THEY require any mod either??










i mean im kinda dumb when it comes to cars, but those do look like the exact same housing ya no, i am referring specifically to the mounting braces on like the side that touches the grill... has anyone else put those halos on their car, and had to do some major mods? b/c i still have a mount broken on my headlight and i duno how long the other 2 mounts are going to hold up, i'm going to look tonite when i get off work to see if they have those braces also, and sry liu if you get mad for me taken one of your pics, i've just been trying to make my final decision on which ones to get! Thanks guys, sry for makin it so long too :loser:
Edit:
Yeh, so looking into your site a little more I see that you do say there is little modification required, my bad, do you think the halos are the same amount of modification, and what does that entail, at least with your lights? Thanks sry Im kinda out of it today not really all here haha


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Yah, to put them on your car you have to mod all of them. Halos or the crystal ones. You have 2 options. You can cut the bracket that the grill attaches to, or, you can cut the arms off of the lights, which is the best way to go.

OH!!!!! AND I forgot I have MOVIES of the head and corner lights. Not that good from far away, but it shows pretty good detail up close. :thumbup: 

Movies are in Quicktime format, around 5-6 megs in size. Are shot at night, with the parking lights on, and the citylights installed, with not the PIAA bulbs, but the other really good really bright ones........come in an al JDM looking package, got em from Ebay.....uhm...............oh well. They really bright lol.

The last one is with the Sylvania Silverstar headlights.

http://nelp.net/slayer/LIU


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> Yah, to put them on your car you have to mod all of them. Halos or the crystal ones. You have 2 options. You can cut the bracket that the grill attaches to, or, you can cut the arms off of the lights, which is the best way to go.


Thats a very good idea!! I never thought about that. I think i'm going to get the halos and do that, but I just don't know yet b/c everyones saying they're cheaply made and they don't light very good. But I'm sure anything is better than what I have now, my lamps are all yellowed out  Thanks for the advice!


----------

